
Ask HN: Help me be a better 508 compliant developer - peterchon
I would like to be better at developing applications with accessibility in mind. What are some good resources? Where can I contribute?
======
chauhankiran
I would suggest you to go with WAI-ARIA [0].

[0]. [https://www.w3.org/WAI/intro/aria](https://www.w3.org/WAI/intro/aria)

~~~
robmc_
ARIA can provide things like accessible Name/State/Role/Value where it is not
provided with custom controls. I think a better place to start would be
understanding the requirements of Section 508 and WCAG.

[https://www.w3.org/TR/UNDERSTANDING-
WCAG20/Overview.html#con...](https://www.w3.org/TR/UNDERSTANDING-
WCAG20/Overview.html#contents)

508 is a requirement for the Federal Govt. but WCAG is what most of the
private sector is tested against. These standards cover a lot more with
respect to accessibility than just what is provided by ARIA. ARIA won't
provide things like keyboard functionality but does help ensure that content
is conveyed properly.

